# forearm veins



## flyingmonkey (Nov 20, 2003)

how do you get the veins on your forearm to show/pop out? thanks


----------



## Mudge (Nov 20, 2003)

Lose bodyfat, masturbate more, watch your iron intake (RBC count), wrist straps are for sissies.


----------



## carl68 (Nov 20, 2003)

It's more genetic than anything else ... U have to have what is called thin skin, meaning ur veins are more apt to pop out cause of the denisty or thickness of ur skin ... But u could shoot for a super, super low-fat diet with tons of cardio ... If ur veins barely pop out from working out, eating super right food in general -- it prolly won't happen that easy ...

It's a great look, but very few can get it w/out proper training and nutrition and of course, genetics


----------



## Mudge (Nov 20, 2003)

Low SubQ bodyfat will help with vascularity.


----------



## flyingmonkey (Nov 20, 2003)

I just started working out my forearms like a week ago, after working out they pop out near the wrists but they go back to normal after a while, when not working out i can see them along my forearm but their definently not popping out


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2003)

I have also noticed as I have gotten older I have much more vascularity, not too sure why (skin has gotten thinner).


----------



## Flex (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_ wrist straps are for sissies.




i use straps and my forearms are one of my best developed bp's. not only does it help your mind to muscle connection by not having to worry about your grip, its tough doing chinups with your own weight when you weigh 225 and your forearms give out first.

as long as you keep doing forearm exercises there's nothing wrong with straps.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2003)

If you stop using the straps your forearms will strengthen and you will be capable of doing the chins without your grip giving out.


----------



## court (Nov 20, 2003)

I agree masturbate more


----------



## Mudge (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i use straps and my forearms are one of my best developed bp's.



Thats fabulous for people like you, but for many of us reducing the workload on the forearms is going to reduce the growth and strength of such. If you walk with a crutch your whole life you will be weaker because of it, same with straps.

I'm sorry that your grip fails you, I dont need straps, and I dont have to worry about my grip failing me so there is no reduced "mind to muscle connection" as you put it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I have also noticed as I have gotten older I have much more vascularity, not too sure why (skin has gotten thinner).


How old are you Prince?


----------



## Flex (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> If you stop using the straps your forearms will strengthen and you will be capable of doing the chins without your grip giving out.



for me personally, i'd rather not have my back dev. suffer because my forearms give out.
i find just doing regular forearm exercises are good enough to build your forearms.


----------



## Flex (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I'm sorry that your grip fails you, I dont need straps, and I dont have to worry about my grip failing me so there is no reduced "mind to muscle connection" as you put it.



when i do back, i want my back muscles to fail me, not my grip. thats great for you that you have a good grip. i do too, i only use them on certain exercises (rowing and chins) but some of us less gifted need to use them.


----------



## odin52 (Nov 20, 2003)

I use wrist wraps, but only for olympic lifting. I doubt people will appreciate my forearm development when I lose my grip and throw 300lbs at their heads.


----------



## flyingmonkey (Nov 20, 2003)

lol i understand its a joke, but how come every time i post this question on a forum people suggest masturbating? i've posted this question on several forums and that was always a suggestion


----------



## odin52 (Nov 20, 2003)

hey at least you have a good excuse now.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> for me personally, i'd rather not have my back dev. suffer because my forearms give out.
> i find just doing regular forearm exercises are good enough to build your forearms.



I used to be dependant on straps, and if I did not use them my grip would give out just like yours. I stopped using them, my grip strengthened. I can do as much back as needed now and my gip never fails me, nor do my back work-outs "suffer".

Initially, yes your grip will give out and your back work-outs might "suffer" a bit, but within a few months it will no longer be an issue. Plus you will end up with even bigger forearms.

That was my point.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How old are you Prince?



34


----------



## plouffe (Nov 20, 2003)

I got some crazy as veins in my forums... Love em


----------



## Mudge (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i only use them on certain exercises (rowing and chins) but some of us less gifted need to use them.



Gifted? You are dreaming.


----------



## Flex (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Gifted? You are dreaming.



"gifted".... i meant as in those of you who don't have to use them cuz you're grip is good enough..........


----------



## Mudge (Nov 20, 2003)

Because I made it good enough.

Actually, it is "your"


----------



## Flex (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Because I made it good enough.
> 
> Actually, it is "your"



well damn mudge, maybe one day i can make mine good enough for now, i'll keep using straps, cuz my forearms are good enough


----------



## gr81 (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i use straps and my forearms are one of my best developed bp's. not only does it help your mind to muscle connection by not having to worry about your grip, its tough doing chinups with your own weight when you weigh 225 and your forearms give out first.
> 
> as long as you keep doing forearm exercises there's nothing wrong with straps.




I totally disagree, the BEST exercisess for forearm development are the heavy movements like back movements, not little foprearms curls. No doubt about it bro. Using straps are a way of taking stress off teh forearms so they don't have to adapt and gro with teh weight your are using. You need them to adapt. forearms curls aren't enough and when you get into super heavy weight  your forearms most likely aren't gonna be able to handle it. Then you will really need to use the straps! you can't let yourself become dependant on them man which is what is happening by using them all teh time. Do you always use a belt when squating? it is a tool, not a necessity. Your forearms will always keep givin out unless you ditch teh straps and build them up teh old fashioned way! Nobody ever built massive forearms by just using wrist curls, it is teh heavy weight that gets them growing. believe that!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2003)

if you go without the straps then just do less reps and more sets to make up for your forearms giving out on a particular exercise.


----------



## cpa55 (Nov 20, 2003)

Must be genetics. The veins in my arms and legs are highly visible. My fathers also showed. I was blessed with his grip, so I never use straps for any exercise. My father weighed 150 lbs at his max and I remember everyone he shook hands with, no matter who big they were, either winced or dropped to their knees.


----------



## Flex (Nov 20, 2003)

i've been using straps for a long time now.  i only use them for a few ex. such as chins, rows and a few other things. my back and traps have grown immensely thanks to the straps. 

i understand they won't keep pace, but then again they are. i still deadlift with no straps, get up to a tad under 500, twice with no straps. 

and my forearms are again, ONE OF MY BEST BP'S, by doing wrist curls and shit like that...........


----------



## gr81 (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i've been using straps for a long time now.  i only use them for a few ex. such as chins, rows and a few other things. my back and traps have grown immensely thanks to the straps.
> *they haven't grown b/c of the straps, they have grown b/c you have trained them. if your grip strength was up to par which it would be if you didn't use straps then there wouldn't be a need to use them*
> 
> and my forearms are again, ONE OF MY BEST BP'S, by doing wrist curls and shit like that........... *they are a good bp b/c of genetics I bet, not b/c of wrist curls. how are little forearms curls gonna pack on the mass? they won't. Heavy movements and DB exercies where you can go heavy are the best things for forearm growth. it ain't the little wrist curls*


----------



## Flex (Nov 20, 2003)

i never did wrist curls consistently until this summer, and forearms were pretty good. 

now, doing them consistently, meanwhile using straps the entire time, they are growing great. in fact, my forearms are TOO good. my arms are my biggest weakpoint, and i dont want my forearms to grow too much bigger and overshadow my already lagging arms. 

you're preaching to the choir man. forearms arent a huge priority for me RIGHT NOW, they are actually too good for my arms, so i'm stickin with my straps.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 20, 2003)

I am teh exact opposite man, b/c of my wrist injury my forearms have always been lagging which has affected my overall arm developement. It sucks.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 20, 2003)

Even at 240 grip was the last thing to go doing chinups.


----------



## Flex (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I am teh exact opposite man, b/c of my wrist injury my forearms have always been lagging which has affected my overall arm developement. It sucks.



ya that sucks dude. my forearms naturally grow well i guess. they are strong, but not as strong as i'd like, so i use the straps when necessary. 

how's that wrist by the way............getting better i hope


----------

